# Armageddon: The Strongest Beer In The World



## tanked84 (17/11/12)

Anyone tried this beer from scotland?[topic="0"]Strongest Beer in the world[/topic] 
At 65% I'm thinking it wouldn't be too nice?
How would they get the alcohol up so high? lots of ferment-able sugars and yeast and less water??


----------



## Yob (17/11/12)

the search button is your friend

HERE


----------



## kelbygreen (17/11/12)

keep freezing it and removing the water when it freezes


----------



## Sammus (17/11/12)

Yob said:


> the search button is your friend
> 
> HERE



Guess you didn't actually look at the results? They're all for Epic Armageddon. The average kiwi IPA. Not the 65% Brewmeister Armageddon that was released a few weeks ago.


----------



## Yob (17/11/12)

aah, my apologies

:icon_cheers:


----------



## NewtownClown (17/11/12)

Can't wait for Brewdog's reply, they have held the record twice (tactical nuclear penquin and sink the bismark) and have never shied away from one-up-manship.
Love mad Scottish brewers!


----------



## Northside Novice (17/11/12)

you forgot dis one http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/341

they will have to do a 66.6% beast to take back the record!


----------



## Muggus (17/11/12)

This raises the question...how does this actually classify as beer? 
Sure it's made with beer ingredients, but so is whisky for the most part - and "beers" like this tend to share more in common with Whisky than your regular run of the mill beer.
These "beers" have gone beyond being anything like an Eisbock, which is at least considered a traditional style of sorts.


----------



## NewtownClown (17/11/12)

northside novice said:


> you forgot dis one http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/341
> 
> they will have to do a 66.6% beast to take back the record!



You're right, End of the World, packaged in bottles stuffed inside roadkill! Although, it was such a small batch with limited availability....


----------



## NewtownClown (17/11/12)

Muggus said:


> This raises the question...how does this actually classify as beer?
> Sure it's made with beer ingredients, but so is whisky for the most part - and "beers" like this tend to share more in common with Whisky than your regular run of the mill beer.
> These "beers" have gone beyond being anything like an Eisbock, which is at least considered a traditional style of sorts.




Distillation


----------



## Muggus (17/11/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Distillation


Freezing is effectively a form of Distillation - freeze distillation.
Yes, it's concentrating the beer itself in the process, but come on - a beer that's the strength of a cask strength whisky! 
If it's a still beverage with no head, burns like buggery on the way down, and has enough alcohol in it to be set alight...is that really beer?


----------



## NewtownClown (17/11/12)

horses, courses, etc


----------



## shaunous (17/11/12)

I cant remember and I dont have my books, but isnt beer, wine etc all grouped not only by there ingredients, but there methods and more importantly their alcohol level, thus in Australia anyway, this legally could not be sold as beer. 

AsI said I cannot remember properly but it was a part of an assignment I done while studying wine sciene, maybe its only Australian law.


----------



## NewtownClown (17/11/12)

beer/bi(ə)r/
Noun:	
a. A fermented alcoholic beverage brewed from malt and flavored with hops.
b. A fermented beverage brewed by traditional methods that is then dealcoholized so that the finished product contains no more than 0.5 percent alcohol.
c. A carbonated beverage produced by a method in which the fermentation process is either circumvented or altered, resulting in a finished product having an alcohol content of no more than 0.01 percent.
2. A beverage made from extracts of roots and plants: birch beer.

Tax office definition

Conventional beers are bitter in taste and do not have the sugar content of many other beverages. The amended definition of beer sets a minimum limit of bitterness and a maximum limit of sugar content in the final beverage.
In summary, a beverage is a beer if it is brewed and:
is the product of the yeast fermentation of an aqueous extract of predominantly malted or unmalted cereals, but may also contain other sources of carbohydrates
contains hops, or extracts of hops, so that the beverage has no less than four International Bitterness Units or other bitters. If it contains other bitters, the beverage must have a bitterness comparable to that of a beverage with no less than four International Bitterness Units
may have spirit distilled from beer added to it if that spirit adds no more than 0.5% to the final total volume of alcohol
may have other substances, including flavours, containing alcohol (other than beer spirit) added to it but only if that alcohol adds no more than 0.5% to the final total volume of alcohol
contains no more than 4% by weight of monosaccharide and disaccharide (sugars)
does not contain any artificial sweeteners, and
has an alcohol content more than 1.15% by volume.


----------



## shaunous (17/11/12)

So its not beer, its what brandy and cognac is to wine....


----------



## shaunous (17/11/12)

So its not beer, its what brandy and cognac is to wine....


----------



## Innes (17/11/12)

I purchased a bottle of this last week. Its should arrive before Christmas.

It should go nicely with by bottle of Tactical Nuclear Penguin and Sink the Bismarck I have for the holiday period.


----------



## kelbygreen (17/11/12)

hope thats a joke innes or your a millionaire lol


----------



## DUANNE (17/11/12)

while i agree its a fine line i think that this could maybe be considered beer. a distilled spirit loses most of the character of the base brew but from my tasting of sink the bismark and nuclear penguin they both tasted distinctly beer like, bismarck infact tasted like hop juice and sweet malt in the most extreme sense. freeze distilling concentrates the flavour compounds present as well as the alcahols including the methanol where distilling basicaly purifies the alcahol down to just ethanol more or less depending on where the cuts are made.


----------



## dr K (17/11/12)

Well Whisky is pretty much distilled beer.
So here is the trick, evaluate a "really good" whisky, then evaluate it as beer.
OK do the same but add some water (for whisky evaluation) or soda water.
I have sampled both TNP and STB and find the military theme quite appropriate as the smell of boot polish is in both.
I have also had Sam Adams Utopia and that is (from memory) very very good.
Only my thoughts though.

K


----------



## Innes (17/11/12)

kelbygreen said:


> hope thats a joke innes or your a millionaire lol


Not a joke at all. I bought all of them from Scotland and the three bottles of extreme beers has cost be $150.00 delivered.

I dont know how shops here is Australia Can charge $150 for a bottle of Tactical Nuclear Penguin and $200 for Sink the Bismarck. Though I did buy my bottle of armageddon for 40 and I noticed tonight that they now want 60 a bottle.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/11/12)

dr K said:


> Well Whisky is pretty much distilled beer.
> So here is the trick, evaluate a "really good" whisky, then evaluate it as beer.
> OK do the same but add some water (for whisky evaluation) or soda water.
> I have sampled both TNP and STB and find the military theme quite appropriate as the smell of boot polish is in both.
> ...



I was thinking that too - but really, in whiskey distillation, most (certainly not all i understand) of the flavour of the "beer" is left behind and you keep the relatively neutral spirit which then gets the large part of its flavour from cask conditioning.

The freeze concentration process removes the neutral tasing water part and concentrates not only alcohol, but the original flavours. So almost exactly the opposite effect as distillation on the flavours originally in the beer. And of course, it isn't cask conditioned.

So the flavour profiles should be very different. I've tasted TNP and Utopias.... I totally agree about the boot polish in TNP and my example of Utopias tasted like diluted vegemite. Maybe a bad bottle I guess, but for me both these beverages were deeply nasty.

I guess you'd call them beer because there isn't really an alternative name (or not one I'm aware of) - I cant see a reason to drink one of the horrible things though. I wouldn't pay for it, and if offered it for free.... I'd probably pass the glass to someone who actually wanted the experience.


----------



## dent (18/11/12)

I actually thought the Penguin was fantastic, and worth the price with enough people to share it with. It is still beer just as much as an imperial stout is beer - probably some swill drinkers could argue with _that_ too.


----------

